# Female rat constantly leaking pee?



## jeriibearii (Jul 26, 2014)

Hello,I've noticed that when I have Molly out for free time that she will leave little wet spots (sometimes just a tiny drip) all over the place.. And sometimes when I look at her belly her belly looks soaked in pee. I've had her a week and I've already given her a second bath yesterday. (First was day after I brought them home).Is this just her constantly marking her territory? Or is it a uti? She will be crawling on me, say hi, walk off and there's a drip of wet on my hand.. I'm just like.. Confused I guess. I don't know what it is!Help?!


----------



## ratty_milkshake (Feb 24, 2014)

not sure about the soaked tummy but my girls do that too. especially when they excited or scared. so i wouldn't worry. 

Not sure if anybody else knows if this could be a issue but as far as i know its totally normal. they tend to pee where they want.


----------



## Mrs.Brisby (Jan 4, 2014)

http://www.ratbehavior.org/UrineMarking.htm


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

Rats mark, which is tiny drops of pee, and they do it a lot. I'm not sure about the wet belly thought.


----------



## jeriibearii (Jul 26, 2014)

I figured as much about the marking but yeah the belly thing is so strange! I dont know what it could be either.. :/?


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

Are you certain it's urine and not just a leaky water feeder? As far as the wet belly that is.


----------



## beaner (Jul 21, 2014)

when I have my 4 girls out for free range, the blanket is wet to the touch after, and they leave drops on my when they walk on me.... But their bellies have never been wet afterwards, probably because it's all on me instead!


----------



## jeriibearii (Jul 26, 2014)

I'm not too sure about the wet belly.. It shouldn't be their water bottle though, because I don't ever see them laying where the water is.. It does have a yellow tint to it but that could just be her fur stained since they were in the feeder bins with Jesus knows how many other rats  I guess I'll have to sniff her belly the next time I notice it?


----------



## jeriibearii (Jul 26, 2014)

I've finally got some shots of Molly's mysterious pee on her belly! Any guesses? =/


----------



## LeStan82 (Dec 31, 2013)

Dry her off really well.hold her for several minutes. Use a paper towel or cotton ball wipe( blot) her, wait a couple seconds, wipe her with another clean one, repeat a few times. If it continuously keeps being wet she may have urine leakage. Are the levels plastic? Are they coveredin cloth? Could she be laying in a small puddle that is collected on a level?


----------



## jeriibearii (Jul 26, 2014)

I'll do that tonight during free time to see and will let you guys know.. The cage shelves are wire so no way she could be laying in anything.If it is urine leakage, what causes it and what's the outcome? I've tried looking up urine leakage in rats in google and it just comes up with the scent marking thing.:/ i hope everything is going to be ok with her!


----------



## kellyVb88 (Jun 14, 2014)

One of my rats has a wet belly from time to time, but thats mostly after she's slept in one of the tubes and another rat has leaked in there before she laid down..


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mimsy (Jun 8, 2014)

Buttercup marks often, mostly on me.  However she doesn't have a wet belly due to it. If it's chronic and not just a once in awhile thing I might worry it could be a bladder infection. I would watch it and if you suspect an infection get it treated so it doesn't go to her kidneys, that would be horrible. I would think there would be other indications if she had an infection, however it might be like humans who can have very few symptoms till it gets bad.


----------



## jeriibearii (Jul 26, 2014)

Oh hey guys! Haven't seen the wet belly in a whileeee so i dont know quite what it was 0.0 but Molly is my best friend and I'll still be checking her over like an obsessed mama constantly but for now she's a perfect and happy rattie !Thank you everyone for all the help!


----------

